# Winston and Chester



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiya, I got these lovely boys last week, any ideas as to what variation Chester is?

Winston 









Chester 









Also, I'm considering breeding Chester, any suggestions?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Mmm! They are scrummy! How old are they? they look young


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

They are around 5-6 weeks old Chester is really tame byt Winston can be a bit naughty lol They seem to vibrate when I hold them, is this bruxing?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ahh!
It probably is bruxing yes, from what i have been told bruxing is repetitive grinding of the teeth with can make them vibrate so probably


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

no they're just shy :lol: :lol:

I would put the de white to an ivory satin :clap


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

ah thank you, I would never have clicked he was a satin lol just had a shiny coat. Is it possible my other buck is a satin too as they are brothers? If I found a chocolate fox and bred her to my bucks what kind of colours could i produce?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't think he's satin it's just what I would put him to  you would get some lovely satins out......

I have a satin chocolate fox doe.....


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

awww shes so gorgeous


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> I don't think he's satin it's just what I would put him to  you would get some lovely satins out......


Does he carry satin then? :? Im confused


----------

